# 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 Kernel, radeon driver, HD3200 = X crash

## corychristison

Hi All,

I've done some searching around and I cannot seem to find a resolution to my issue.

I am able to get X to start (I use startx), however it crashes very quickly. Prior to using the radeon-ucode package I was able to use it for a bit, even start glxgears but it would eventually crash. It freezes completely, however I am still able to SSH in. I cannot, however, kill X.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

This system is to be a media center running a custom interface I've been working on in my spare time. To create a 'seamless boot' (avoiding  {X|G|K}DM/SLiM)I've followed this guide: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/TIP_Passwordless_Login to setting up an auto-launch of startx under the user that it should run, from there ~/.xinitrc will launch icewm and the application interface in fullscreen (using icewm as a fallback in case my app ever crashes).

Here is a bunch of info you probably need to help me figure this stuff out.

Running Gentoo Sources 2.6.38-r6 build via genkernel --menuconfig all

I've tried masked and unmasked (not the x11 overlay, I want to try to avoid that) of the following:

```
x11-libs/libdrm

media-libs/mesa

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

x11-drivers/radeon-ucode
```

The system was originally paced together a couple of years ago, I attempted to set it up and had some issues and it got shelved for a while and I'm now on a new mission to finally get it together.

Here is lspci -v

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

   Memory at <ignored> (64-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [c4] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

   Capabilities: [54] HyperTransport: UnitID Clumping

   Capabilities: [40] HyperTransport: Retry Mode

   Capabilities: [9c] HyperTransport: #1a

   Capabilities: [f8] HyperTransport: #1c

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 99

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=68

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: fdd00000-fdefffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff

   Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: fdc00000-fdcfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdb00000-00000000fdbfffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 9600

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [110] Virtual Channel

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: fd800000-fd8fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdf00000-00000000fdffffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 9600

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [110] Virtual Channel

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at ff00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at fe00 [size=4]

   I/O ports at fd00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at fc00 [size=4]

   I/O ports at fb00 [size=16]

   Memory at fe02f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [70] SATA HBA v1.0

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   Memory at fe02e000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   Memory at fe02d000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

   Memory at fe02c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at fe02b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at fe02a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

   Memory at fe029000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller

   Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

   Capabilities: [b0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

   Kernel modules: i2c-piix4

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at fa00 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable- Count=1/2 Maskable- 64bit-

   Kernel driver in use: ATIIXP_IDE

   Kernel modules: pata_acpi, pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

   Subsystem: Jetway Information Co., Ltd. Device a625

   Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   Memory at fe024000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, VGA palette snoop, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=64

   I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

   Memory behind bridge: fda00000-fdafffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: fd900000-fd9fffff

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at fe028000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [f0] Secure device <?>

   Kernel driver in use: k8temp

   Kernel modules: k8temp

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3200 Graphics (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 0000

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at ee00 [size=256]

   Memory at fdee0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Memory at fdd00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Memory at fdefc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42

   I/O ports at de00 [size=256]

   Memory at fdcff000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at fdbf0000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at fdb00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=2 Masked-

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 27-00-00-00-68-4c-e0-00

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43

   I/O ports at ce00 [size=256]

   Memory at fd8ff000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at fdff0000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at fdf00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=2 Masked-

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 28-00-00-00-68-4c-e0-00

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

```

make.conf

```
# My CFLAGS, etc.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -Os -pipe -msse3"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# use flags

# UI stuff

  USE="gtk gtk2 -gnome -qt3 -qt4 -kde -arts -doc -docs wxwindows X nptl"

# dvd & media

  USE="${USE} dvd dvdr dvdread libdvdcss alsa cdr ffmpeg mpeg mad aac aalib dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv cdda vcd cdio live mp3 speex vorbis win32codecs asf x264"

# images

  USE="${USE} jpeg png tiff gif svg"

# more video

  USE="${USE} 3dnow 3dnowext xvid divx mmx opengl sse sse2 sse3 css dri xvmc video_cards_radeon gallium"

# etc.

  USE="${USE} acpi dbus -xulrunner -bluetooth -hal udev consolekit policykit xcomposite nls readline extra truetype sdl usb -cups"

# X stuff

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"
```

Xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     520   320   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "SAM"

   ModelName    "SyncMaster"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option     "AccelDFS"              "True" # [<bool>]

        Option     "AccelMethod"           "EXA" # <str>

        Option     "DRI"                   "True" # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Packages.use

```
media-libs/mesa -classic

x11-base/xorg-server udev
```

----------

## rainbowgoblin

You should post your xorg log file (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)

Also, are you committed to the radeon driver? You could try changing VIDEO_CARDS to fglrx (the proprietary ATI driver), then you can use the aticonfig program to set up your xorg.conf to use it. I'm pretty sure this comes with the ati-drivers package (should get installed when you emerge xorg-drivers or xorg-server).

Some of the things you need to turn on to make the radeon driver work MIGHT need to be turned off to make fglrx work, but I'm not sure if this is still true.

----------

## v_andal

Probably, the firmware needed for proper work of open source driver is not available to kernel. Installing x11-drivers/radeon-ucode is not enough. The installed files have to be either compiled into kernel, or provided to kernel via initrd. At least this is true for radeon with KMS enabled.

----------

## rainbowgoblin

That's a good point. Did you follow the xorg guide (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml) and configure your kernel the way they describe for ATI cards?

----------

## corychristison

Sorry for the wait  in my reply.

Since posting I've updated to the latest keyword masked packages xorg-server, radeon drivers, mesa, etc. etc. and it's somewhat better. I am actually able to kill X with a 'kill -9' where I wasn't before, so that is good news.

I am at this moment going through the Xorg guide you posted. I will post my results in a little while after this compiles.

I had only followed the information available on http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon, there appears to be more explanation and more options in this other guide.

Now, one thing I'm not 100% sure of is which firmware file(s) to include.. Looking up my video card (Radeon HD3200) comes up with mixed results. Some say R600, some R700. I've also seen RV670 or something along the lines. Any thoughts? I'm trying R700 this go-round.

Edit: Included R600 and R700 in kernel. Maybe that was a part of the problem? I also apparently had MESA enabled under Device Drivers --->  Graphics support --->    Support for frame buffer devices --->.

----------

## corychristison

Alright recompiled kernel as requested

Still a similar problem. It loads up, but nothing draws correctly, If I could explain it I would. Or if I could post a screenshot I would.

Still have to kill using a -9.

I've removed my xorg.conf (well, moved it to xorg.conf.back) to test with all default settings.

Here is Xorg.0.log

```
[   236.072] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.2

Release Date: 2011-05-28

[   236.072] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   236.072] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64 Gentoo

[   236.072] Current Operating System: Linux faultbox. 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Jun 4 00:31:47 CST 2011 x86_64

[   236.072] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 video=1920x1080-24@60

[   236.072] Build Date: 31 May 2011  01:28:17AM

[   236.072]  

[   236.072] Current version of pixman: 0.22.0

[   236.072]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   236.072] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   236.072] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun  4 00:51:00 2011

[   236.095] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   236.095] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   236.095] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   236.095] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   236.095] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   236.095] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   236.095] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   236.095] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   236.095] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   236.095]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   236.095] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   236.095]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   236.095] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   236.095]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   236.095] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   236.095]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   236.095]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   236.095] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   236.095] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   236.095] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   236.095] (II) Loader magic: 0x782030

[   236.095] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   236.095]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   236.095]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[   236.095]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[   236.095]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[   236.096] (--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:9610:1002:0000 rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfdee0000/65536, 0xfdd00000/1048576, I/O @ 0x0000ee00/256

[   236.096] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   236.096] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   236.097] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   236.097] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   236.097]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   236.097]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   236.097]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   236.097] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   236.097] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   236.097] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   236.097] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   236.097] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   236.097] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   236.097] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   236.097] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   236.097] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   236.097] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   236.097]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   236.097]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   236.097]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   236.097] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   236.097] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   236.097] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   236.097] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   236.097]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   236.097]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   236.097] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   236.097] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   236.097] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   236.097] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   236.097] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   236.097]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.13.0

[   236.097]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   236.097]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   236.097] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   236.097] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   236.098] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   236.098] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   236.098]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   236.098]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   236.098] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   236.098] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   236.098] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   236.098] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   236.098]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.2.0

[   236.098]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   236.098] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   236.098] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 0

[   236.098] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[   236.098] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[   236.098] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[   236.098] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[   236.098] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[   236.122] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   236.122]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 6.14.2

[   236.122]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   236.122]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[   236.122] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[   236.122] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[   236.122] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   236.122]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 6.14.2

[   236.122]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   236.122]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[   236.122] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   236.122] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[   236.122] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[   236.122] (II) Unloading vesa

[   236.122] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[   236.122] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   236.123] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[   236.123] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[   236.123] (II) Unloading fbdev

[   236.123] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   236.123] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200, ATI Mobility Radeon 4100,

   ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250, AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, CYPRESS,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

   AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

   ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

   ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

   ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

   CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series,

   AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

   AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS,

   BARTS, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

   Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS,

   AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series,

   AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

   TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, CAICOS, CAICOS,

   CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS,

   CAICOS

[   236.125] (--) using VT number 8

[   236.126] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[   236.126] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[   236.126] (II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[   236.126] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   236.126] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[   236.126] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   236.126] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[   236.126] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[   236.126] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics" (ChipID = 0x9610)

[   236.126] (II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected

[   236.126] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   236.126] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[   236.126] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:05.0

[   236.126] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   236.126] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[   236.126] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

[   236.126] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:05.0

[   236.126] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[   236.126] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[   236.127] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[   236.127] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   236.127]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 2.5.0

[   236.127]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[   236.127] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: disabled

[   236.127] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[   236.127] (II) RADEON(0): SwapBuffers wait for vsync: enabled

[   236.181] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section

[   236.184] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 2b5  Serial#: 1213542964

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 12

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 52  vert.: 32

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.60

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.653 redY: 0.337   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.607

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.144 blueY: 0.075   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): 1152x864@75Hz

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 154.0 MHz   Image Size:  518 x 324 mm

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1203  v_sync_end 1209 v_blanking: 1235 v_border: 0

[   236.238] (II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 175 MHz

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Serial No: HVRQ302510

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004c2db50234325548

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0):    0c1201030e3420a02a5ad1a7564b9b24

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0):    135054bfef80a94081808140714f0101

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0):    010101010101283c80a070b023403020

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0):    360006442100001a000000fd00384b1e

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0):    5111000a202020202020000000fc0053

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0):    796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0):    00485652513330323531300a2020001b

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 693

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x0.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA-0

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x60.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x66.7   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[   236.239] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[   236.243] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output HDMI-0

[   236.243] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 connected

[   236.243] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected

[   236.243] (II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[   236.243] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using initial mode 1920x1200

[   236.243] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[   236.243] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :1fdff000 vram size: s:18000000 visible:f7d7000

[   236.243] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

[   236.243] (**) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (520, 320) mm

[   236.243] (**) RADEON(0): DPI set to (93, 95)

[   236.243] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   236.243] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   236.243] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   236.243] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   236.243]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   236.243]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   236.244] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   236.244] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   236.244] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   236.244] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   236.244] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[   236.244] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: r600

[   236.244] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 9000K

[   236.244] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 220309K

[   236.244] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

[   236.244] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

[   236.244] (II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes

[   236.244] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[   236.244] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[   236.244] (II)         Solid

[   236.244] (II)         Copy

[   236.244] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[   236.244] (II)         UploadToScreen

[   236.244] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[   236.244] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

[   236.244] (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[   236.244] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   236.244] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

[   236.244] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[   236.244] (--) RandR disabled

[   236.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   236.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   236.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   236.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   236.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   236.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   236.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   236.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   236.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   236.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   236.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   236.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   236.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   236.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   236.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   236.254] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[   236.254] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[   236.254] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[   236.254] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

[   236.254] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[   236.254] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so

[   236.254] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[   236.270] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 317

[   236.323] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[   236.323] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   236.323] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   236.323] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   236.323] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   236.323]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 2.6.0

[   236.323]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   236.323]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[   236.323] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[   236.323] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   236.323] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   236.323] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[   236.360] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[   236.360] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   236.360] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[   236.360] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   236.360] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   236.360] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   236.360] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   236.385] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[   236.385] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   236.385] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[   236.385] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   236.385] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   236.385] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[   236.420] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[   236.420] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   236.420] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2/event2"

[   236.420] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   236.420] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   236.420] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   236.420] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   236.425] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event0)

[   236.425] (**) Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   236.425] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard'

[   236.425] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   236.425] (**) Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard: always reports core events

[   236.425] (**) Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[   236.470] (--) Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard: Found keys

[   236.470] (II) Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[   236.470] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.0/input/input0/event0"

[   236.470] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   236.470] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   236.470] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   236.470] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   236.470] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event1)

[   236.470] (**) Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   236.471] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard'

[   236.471] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   236.471] (**) Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard: always reports core events

[   236.471] (**) Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[   236.520] (--) Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard: Found keys

[   236.520] (II) Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[   236.520] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb3/3-2/3-2.3/3-2.3:1.1/input/input1/event1"

[   236.520] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mitsumi Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   236.520] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   236.520] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   236.520] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   236.523] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event4)

[   236.523] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

----------

